# Standing Order



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Is it possible to have a standing order on the same day each week? Or does it have to be set by a date?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Matt. said:


> Is it possible to have a standing order on the same day each week? Or does it have to be set by a date?


Some banks will off the option of eg 1st, 2nd monday of the month etc


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

I know of that, but do you know if it's possible every week?

It's just to save me doing a transfer every week.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Matt. said:


> I know of that, but do you know if it's possible every week?
> 
> It's just to save me doing a transfer every week.


yes, you can have an SO everyday if you wish :thumb:

I have an SO every Thursday to pay my CSA


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

How weird?

I want a standing order every Thursday too. :lol:

What's a CSA?

When you set your SO up, did you go to the bank or do it online?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Matt. said:


> How weird?
> 
> I want a standing order every Thursday too. :lol:
> 
> ...


Child Support Agency, just done it online :thumb:


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Ok, many thanks.


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Standing order is usually done by set date. If you're income date is going to change regularly then you're best amending it accordingly. You can always set it up
And just change it when you have to.


----------

